# CB mixers at USITT '09



## derekleffew (Mar 9, 2009)

Once again [user]Kelite[/user] has generously offered the use of the Apollo Booth (Booth#600) for our ControlBooth get-togethers.

We have two scheduled:
Thursday, 03/19, 11:00 AM
Saturday, 03/21, 11:30 AM

Come to none, one, or both. More age-appropriate imbibing can be arranged via PM and email. What happens in Cincinnati, stays in Cincinnati.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 9, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Once again Kelite has generously offered the use of the Apollo Booth (Booth#600) for our ControlBooth get-togethers.
> 
> We have two scheduled:
> Thursday, 03/19, 11:00 AM
> ...



For those who missed Vegas be sure to have Kelite tell you his Tree House tech support story! Sadly Gaff will be absent... perhaps next year.


----------



## Footer (Mar 9, 2009)

In for Saturday.


----------



## avkid (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm.....9 hour drive.
Dare I ????


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 9, 2009)

I am in for both. Looking forward to it. AVKid, you should absolutely make the drive. USITT is a good time.

~Dave


----------



## shadowfox12 (Mar 9, 2009)

*USITT??*

Ok so a friend of mine and i want to go to the saturday of USITT, but 1. we can't find any one day registration if there is any, 2. do we have to become collegian members to register (we're both in college anyway) or is there just a registration for college students without being a member...can anyone help please?!?


----------



## Footer (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: USITT??*

There is two ways to go... you can go full Conference for one day, which will run you 300 bucks or so, or do the "VIP" pass. The VIP Pass gets you into the showfloor only, no meetings, panels, or sessions. However, the VIP pass is free. I am doing the VIP pass thing on Saturday because I could not get time off work due to county wide budget freezes. Apollo, ETC, and every other company that will be on the showfloor can give you a VIP access code. I got mine from Apollo, but to each his own. See you there.


----------



## cvanp (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll be there with a crew from school... not sure if I can sneak away to the mixers but would be cool if I can.


----------



## subtonic (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: USITT??*

I was about to post the link to sign-up (http://www.xpressreg.net/eReg/?ShowCode=EUST039) but it looks like online registration has ended.

Online registration is now closed. Please bring your complimentary VIP code with you to register onsite. Registration will be located in the first floor lobby of the Duke Energy Convention Center. You can register at a convenient Self Registration terminal with your complimentary VIP code.
Thank you for your interest in the 2009 USITT Stage Expo, which will be held March 19-21, 2009 at the Duke Energy Convention Center in Cincinnati, Ohio.​
*BUT* it looks like you can register onsite - you still need a VIP code. Use Creative Stage Lighting's: CSL865.


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 10, 2009)

*grumbles* Won't be able to make this year....again....god this is getting old. Next year I've allready got it on the calander.


----------



## spiwak2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Double grumbles...Gotta show that weekend (National Acrobats of China) so I can't make the trip. I was really hoping to make it this year too since I spent a few good years in Cinti! Have fun everyone.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be around somewhere. I'm not sure if I'll be able to meet up at the Apollo booth at those times but I'll be there sometime! I've gotten myself into a pretty busy schedule.


----------



## cdub260 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope.

I won't be there this year. The time of year and the location keep me from attending. When it comes back to the west coast, then maybe I'll be able to go.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 11, 2009)

I live here (there) so I will defiantly be there. I'll be working at the ETC booth for some of the time demoing the SmartFade line including the SF.ML. 
Im also planning on becoming a full member of USITT so I'll be at some of the lighting conferences. 

P.S. its a nice City


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 12, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> Nope.
> 
> I won't be there this year. The time of year and the location keep me from attending. When it comes back to the west coast, then maybe I'll be able to go.



My thoughts exactly. Wish I had a big budget to send me all over the country to USITT and LDI. It's in Kansas City next year. Wonder if it's coming back West in 2011?


----------



## Footer (Mar 12, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> My thoughts exactly. Wish I had a big budget to send me all over the country to USITT and LDI. It's in Kansas City next year. Wonder if it's coming back West in 2011?



I foresee KC being pretty good. Its fairly central, however flights to KC can be pretty high in price. I would think they would send it out west in '11, It has not been out there in years.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Mar 12, 2009)

It doesn't appear much more expensive to me from Missoula. Granted, I was extremely happy to get my roundtrip out of Missoula to Cinci for only $275, sadly the cheapest flight I've ever had from here. Everything is expensive for me


----------



## Kelite (Mar 12, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> For those who missed Vegas be sure to have Kelite tell you his Tree House tech support story! Sadly Gaff will be absent... perhaps next year.



Thanks for the intro gafftaper, I am sorry to admit that I'll be working diligently at Apollo during the USITT show. Hey, someone has to pick gobos off the tree, stuff envelopes with gum, post on the CB, and all the other 'perks' that go with being gainfully employed!

Actually, we try to free up different Apollo folks to attend the handful of shows we are involved with. I'll be manning the Apollo booth at the ProLight + Sound show in Frankfurt in a few weeks, so please have a cool beverage in Cinci and raise a glass for me!


(The treehouse tech story is certainly entertaining, and I would love to share it sometime with all our kin at the CB!)


----------



## DCATTechie (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm in for satudray for sure. Possibly Friday also if I can sneak away from school


----------



## Wolf (Mar 13, 2009)

I need some help please. Im trying to figure out price.

Im going to become a member of USITT while im there as student for $63. But im also planning on attending some of the conferences but im confused on the pricing for them. I see other prices for attending ALL of them but I dont want to go to all of them and I dont have the time to go to all if the one I would like to. 

So basically can anyone help me figure out the pricing for individual conferences ?


----------



## Footer (Mar 14, 2009)

Wolf said:


> I need some help please. Im trying to figure out price.
> 
> Im going to become a member of USITT while im there as student for $63. But im also planning on attending some of the conferences but im confused on the pricing for them. I see other prices for attending ALL of them but I dont want to go to all of them and I dont have the time to go to all if the one I would like to.
> 
> So basically can anyone help me figure out the pricing for individual conferences ?



It an all or nothing thing. Basically, you pay for a ticket to everything for the day. Kind of like going to a theme park, after your through the gate you can go anywhere. There is no ala-carte option. Now, if you just want to go see the showfloor you can do that for free with a VIP pass. Also, as a student I believe the best way to go is "full conferance" every day. I don't think that there is a student one day rate. I am going for a day and a half and am doing the VIP thing because it is not worth it to me to pay 300 bucks for one day.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Footer said:


> It an all or nothing thing. Basically, you pay for a ticket to everything for the day. Kind of like going to a theme park, after your through the gate you can go anywhere. There is no ala-carte option. Now, if you just want to go see the showfloor you can do that for free with a VIP pass. Also, as a student I believe the best way to go is "full conferance" every day. I don't think that there is a student one day rate. I am going for a day and a half and am doing the VIP thing because it is not worth it to me to pay 300 bucks for one day.



oh ok thats what the web site lead me to believe but I had been told you could pay for individual ones. Thanks for the info, I got some thinking to do now.


----------



## phil000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yea, I'll be rocking out my first USITT in the Queen City.

And while I'm glad it's nearby, and I can just stay in my house I would've much rather seen it in Denver or someplace that doesn't have notoriously hideous downtown driving conditions.

I'm going to be making a run with all my KSU buddies to this place called Jungle Jim's on Wednesday for everyone's grocery needs. 

Jungle Jim's International Market - Six Acres of Food Under One Roof - 5440 Dixie Hwy., Fairfield, OH 45014 

should be good times if you want to join the caravan.

But I should also hopefully be around for some Controlbooth stuff.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone going to the Digital Sound Professional Development Workshop on Tuesday??

~Dave


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be there Friday and Saturday.


----------



## abbyt (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be there. We're exhibiting, too. See ya' there!

-Abby


----------



## phil000 (Mar 18, 2009)

UPDATE on the USITT front

D-funk and I dined on fine caviar and champagne today. 

Tomorrow I'm thinking of hitting the floor right when it opens...

I am gonna attend Lighting Design around the world (Duke 231 @ 12:15-1:35) OR Resume Building (duke 260) Then I am having lunch.
Then Interview Building.

Then probably gonna hit the floor.

I'll be wearing my tattooed william shakespeare colorado shakespeare black t-shirt tomorrow. Come up and say hi, I promise I am friendly. Derek can vouch.


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 19, 2009)

USITT is lot of fun so far. I am looking forward to meeting some CB folks today. I am going to be on the expo floor when it opens. I will be the big guy with black jeans and a red fleece.

~Dave


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 19, 2009)

Have any of you guys out at USITT heard what the timeline is for the release of LightWright 5?


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 19, 2009)

No, but they have a booth set up on the Expo Floor. I will try and remember to seek them out tomorrow, and post my finds.

BTW. The new ETC desk is called the Element. I only spent about 5 seconds with it, but looks like a nice board that fills that Express / Expression gap and fills in all of the gaps the Smart Fade left.


~Dave


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 20, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> Have any of you guys out at USITT heard what the timeline is for the release of LightWright 5?



I spoke with him this afternoon. They are trying to make a May 1st release date. This all depends on any errors they find.

~Dave


----------

